# confused about our relationship



## amyw46 (Jun 21, 2012)

My stbxh moved out of state almost a month ago, mostly because I wasn't emotionally there for him..I miss him terribly, and will admit that I tell him this very often. I know I should be limiting contact but I'm not there..He says he has met someone, but I told him I was not ready to hear about it, so we don't discuss it..Usually it is me that will send a text, maybe about kids, but we will end up talking for a couple of hours sometimes.This happens very frequently. I think weNve gone one day without talking since he left. I just don't know what to make of it. Even if I initiate, is he just keeping it going to be polite? Its very confusing..He knows I want him back. Cv
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trying_to_move_on (Jun 22, 2012)

He keeps it going when you initiate it, because he ends up feeling better about himself. he feels like he found someone new and you make him feel really good by telling him how awesome he is. Who doesn't want to hear that? Esp by the person they up and left? I mean he is so awesome, he left you, and you just stroke his ego.

It took me finding out that she had her man in the apt when my little girl was asleep to really overcome similar feelings/attitudes. I mean I still miss her, but I am so disappointed in her parenting right now, that it really overshadows all the great qualities she has.

I think that allowed me to really concentrate on bettering myself and forced myself to work on me without her. I hope you can realize that you are worth better. For your own sake, you need to act as if the relationship is over and you need to act as if you have gotten over this guy.

By acting like you are over him, it trains your body and mind to be over him. Now, he may or may not get jealous that you are over him. Just letting you know to be prepared. I suggest, even if he acts like that initially don't just jump into old habits. It was old habits that led you here and it will be old habits that lead you back.

It is perfectly normal/fine to be confused. But you really need to focus on healing yourself and finding yourself. And stop torturing yourself by calling him. In the end, you are the one who keeps getting hurt, and he keeps feeling better about himself.


----------



## amyw46 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks...thats very good advice


----------

